
An Extremely Common and Terrible Line of Java - flormmm
http://paultyma.blogspot.com/2018/02/an-extremely-common-and-terrible-line.html
======
makecheck
Interesting point. Notably though, a function that _could_ optimize itself
based on the exact type given (e.g. runtime “instanceof”) can recover
performance while still being general enough to accept anything. If you pass
around nothing but exact types, you lose that opportunity.

